# Honeymoon Rolls



## Observer (Jan 18, 2006)

*HONEYMOON ROLLS
(An Observer Adaptation)​*
[The story below was put in the weight room many years ago. As I commented then "Those familiar with weight gain fiction may recognize the following story as having similarities to another posted elsewhere on the internet. This version, however, takes a different and hopefully more positive course, especially as the participants jointly realize their true inner dreams." It has since been commended by The Owl on his site as one of his Top Five favorites. With some typographical and grammatical errors corrected I thought it time to bring it back for an encore. ] 

Marc and Kimberly were newlyweds at the solid age of 25. They had recently graduated from an Ivy League school and were from similar social backgrounds. Both their families were, therefore, quite approving of the match. 

After all, Marc was a good-looking guy with an athletic build and fine corporate future. Kimberly was radiant, tanned and trim, the result of working out at the gym via aerobics with her collegiate girlfriends. She weighed 115 lbs. at 5'6" on their wedding day --- within a pound or two of what she had been for her entire adult life after losing forty pounds (at her Mother's insistence and the incentive of a new car) in high school. Both she and Marc enjoyed skiing, tennis, and other physical activities. He also enjoyed good food, but deferred to her wishes for moderation. He recognized that all her friends told her how proud she should be of her firm and toned body, as though that in some way was the ultimate definition of her worth. Still, inside he had a desire for there to be more of his love to hold.

The wedding day, which happened to be on the New Year's Day weekend, brought happiness to both Marc and Kimberly, who promptly left for a family financed 21-day honeymoon to the Pacific Islands. The weather was great and the romance even better. Over the first week, besides constant love making, the two newlyweds tanned on the beach and participated in the water sport activities sponsored by the hotel. They also dined sumptuously on mahi mahi and other delicacies at the fine resort restaurants. Marc had promised to "spoil" her on the honeymoon, and Kimberly found herself quite enjoying it. 

Week two of the honeymoon came about and the two tired of the water sports and just decided to lounge on the beach and relax. Marc discovered a number of entertainment spots developed by the natives for the tourist trade and took Kimberly there in the evening. In addition to music and songs featuring talented players in multihued toga like garments, there were strange and scrumptious delicacies. Marc was fascinated by the variety and encouraged Kimberly to try all of them --- along with the exotic drinks that accompanied them. 

By the time week three came Kimberly commented that she felt a little tummy bulge since they had been enjoying so much good food. Marc just smiled and reassured her that she was gorgeous. Kimberly rationalized that she might have gained two or three pounds due to too little exercise, a problem she knew she could resolve as soon as she had access to the gym back in the states. But for now she continued to explore the cuisine of the Far East as they spent the final week in Auckland and Melbourne. 


The honeymoon ended and the two newlyweds came home where both of them had to head off to resume work and start their lives as a married couple. Upon getting ready for the office her first morning back, Deb noticed a tightness in her skirt. She dismissed it as just a feeling because she had been wearing shorts and a bathing suit for the past three weeks. At the office the girls had arranged a "welcome back party" with a full array of pastries, pies and other goodies. Kimberly felt a little embarrassed, but ate generously of what everyone had put together. She skipped the gym, for the long day at work she found tiring. 

Upon arriving home she curiously hopped on the scale and saw that it now said 122 lbs. instead of her customary 115 lbs. Well, Kimberly thought to herself, a gain of 7 pounds during a three week honeymoon was not the end of the world, especially since she would be back to the gym starting tomorrow to work it off. She prepared a salmon patty dinner with Rice-A-Roni and frozen peas for Marc and herself, then relaxed in front of the TV. About an hour later Marc arrived home --- bringing a surprise coconut cream pie for dessert. At first she was shocked --- but as the evening's love making progressed she was inwardly happy that he had been so thoughtful. Supper really hadn't been that filling and the pie really did hit the spot. 

The next day some of the pie remained, so she and Marc finished it off as part of the waffles and eggs breakfast he had prepared. The very fact of having a substantive breakfast was something Kimberly had skipped in college and after graduation. But in married life, she was finding out, it was something her husband expected --- even if he had to help make it. 

After work some of her friends invited her out to celebrate a co-workers birthday. It was a buffet of hors'deourves which Kimberly found herself enjoying. Without really thinking, she had two and a half plates along with a coupe of drinks. She didn't even think about going to the gym. That evening Marc called to say he would be a bit late from work and so she had a little more time to cook --- preparing a meat loaf with mashed potatoes and green beans. Nothing overly caloric there, she thought. But then he came home with a pint of pecan ripple ice cream and, again, by the end of the evening she found herself happy that he had been so thoughtful. 

On the third day Kimberly and her friends found themselves running behind at work and they had to put in overtime. She skipped the gym again. About 7:00 she and her co-workers ordered pizza and chicken to eat while working. She had around four pieces of pizza and a couple of pieces of chicken. When she got home around 10:30 she found Marc had prepared a green bean casserole with garlic bread. Although she was not really hungry she felt compelled to eat with him as a loving newlywed. And somehow she felt protected and pampered in his loving arms as her bulging belly pressed against him in bed. 

On day four back from the honeymoon Marc found himself getting weary of back to back ten and twelve hour days. A new play was in town, so about 3:00 he called Kimberly and announced that he would pick her up at five for dinner followed by a show. Any thought of the gym promptly went out the window and she had a fine filet mignon repast with baked potatoes and squash at a fine restaurant downtown restaurant. 

Friday evening was traditionally time she and Marc spent with his parents, and this week was no different. This was the evening that his Mom actually cooked, giving the resident housekeeper/cook the night off. The meal featured a fine piece of salmon with curried rice and vegetables. His Mother, who was always mildly critical of her son's then fiance's super trim physique, also had a three layer cake from the bakery for dessert. In prior times Kimberly had always politely eaten a courteous amount and then taken the balance home, always being careful to praise the quality while pleading a small appetite. This evening, however, Kimberly ate every morsel with an eagerness and zest that drew a knowing smile towards Marc from her Father-in-law. Marc smiled back at his Dad and said nothing. 

And so it went for the first two months back from the honeymoon. Kimberly settled into a pattern of increased food consumption, with Marc smiling and others saying nothing. Kimberly seemed oblivious to the fact that she was continuing to slowly gain. Finally at the office, however, a couple of the gals mentioned to Kimberly that she was quickly getting that happy married look. Initially she took it as meaning she seemed happy in her new marriage, but then she realized they were talking about her developing honeymoon roll around her abdomen. She retorted that when she had less work and time to exercise it would be disappearing soon enough. But inwardly she was concerned that her gain was becoming obvious. 

That weekend was a long three-day weekend with a Monday holiday and Mark and Kimberly just stayed at home after what had been an especially hectic week following a long vacation. Kimberly, trying to probe Marc's feelings about her weight, commented on how she was feeling really relaxed as a married woman. His response was to simply smile and get very sexually aggressive. They spent the next three days romping in the hay while ordering pizza and Chinese food delivered several times 

Over the next three weeks Kimberly did finally find her way to the gym, but it was only six times, as things were just always too hectic or she had engagements with her friends. When she went to the gym everyone always asked her how married life was treating her. A few patted her on the tummy when saying so, but she thought little of it. Marc seemed content, she was happy. What real difference did it make, she rationalized to herself, if she had gained a few pounds? 

Kimberly did know, however, that her clothes were feeling tighter. She finally took advantage of a few of the gift certificates she had gotten at her wedding shower and went shopping for some new work suits. She had been promoted just a few weeks before her marriage and just had not had the time to buy anything new while planning the wedding. When Kimberly went shopping, she had the sales gal measure her and pick the clothes off the rack that would fit her just as she had always done in the past and really did not pay much attention to the size. 

A few more weeks passed and Kimberly made her way to the gym all of two more times as she was always feeling she was either too tired or too busy. Life at home was great and relaxing, as Kimberly loved getting home early and being a bit of a homebody and enjoying relaxation while watching TV and sometimes snacking 

It was around ten months after being married that Kimberly was in the copy room at work making copies of a report due later in the day when she overheard two co-workers talking. One was complaining about gaining a few pounds and Kimberly thought to herself that she too had noticed a few extra pounds on this co-worker. The other co-worker commented that it could be worse. At that point the girl complaining about her recent gain asked in what way. The other girl retorted, "Well you could be filling out like our newlywed Kimberly". 

Kimberly was irritated and could not believe her ears. That night after work she raced home and hopped on the scale. She expected to see at the most 130 to 135 lbs, but instead it rested on a nice round 143 pounds. She was shocked! She looked at herself in the mirror and could see the difference compared to the old self she remembered. She even remarked silently that she carried the weight pretty good. But she was surprised and having gained 28 pounds in less than a year. 

But, she reasoned, it was now mid November and not the best time to be worrying about starting a diet with the holidays coming soon. Kimberly felt a little remorseful but thought it best to just watch herself over the next two months or so and then work hard after the new year began. How much difference can a month and a half make? 

Thanksgiving came, and then came the push to Christmas. There were lots of parties, especially now that Marc and Kimberly had to worry about both sides of the family and lots of friends. Kimberly was busy constantly with friends and loved the weekends where Marc and she could just hang out at home and be true homebodies. Marc shopped with her a couple of times, finding cute winter outfits that she liked. She made sure they fit her well, as she wanted to wear them to the many activities over the holidays. 

They spent the New Year's at her parents house. It was the first time they had been able to visit them since the wedding. Her mother, who had pressed her so hard a few years earlier to reduce, commented how she had gained some weight since the wedding. Kimberly thought to herself, "if you only knew that I've gained 30 pounds since marrying." 

Later that day Kimberly overheard her Mother and Aunt talking, her Aunt commenting that Kimberly had sure put some pounds on since her wedding. Kimberly hoped her Mom would stick up for her. However, her Mom simply remarked, "Well, it all started during the honeymoon. She came back showing a bit of a tummy on her from the South Pacific and she has just been steadily putting the weight back on ever since." 

"At first I thought she might be preggers and you had forgotten to tell me," replied the Aunt, "but then after getting close to her I could see it wasn't pregnancy weight." 

"No," her Mom commented back, "Its certainly not pregnancy weight. And at the rate she has been gaining over the holidays I think we are going to have a full fledge porker in our family soon!" 

Kimberly walked into the room at this point and both her Aunt and Mom laughed and her Aunt said, "Here she is, our plump newlywed! We were just talking about you." 

Kimberly quickly changed the subject. 

At home that night Kimberly asked Marc flat out if he thought she was getting too heavy and told him what had happened. 

"I think certain relatives ought to keep their opinions to themselves --- I think you look just lovely," he retorted. "If they are going to be upset at your gaining a few pounds they are going to have to consider me an accomplice!" 

"Yes," she said, relaxing," I guess you have given me more than a few calories." 

"Which, unless I am mistaken, you have thoroughly enjoyed --- so why don't we forget about Mama and Auntie. They don't live with you; I do - and enjoy it!"


----------



## Observer (Jan 18, 2006)

A few days later she received a phone call from one of her girl friends from college, asking if she wanted to go out for lunch while the friend was in town. They hadn't seen each other in eighteen months, and were to be joined by two others from college. Kimberly gladly accepted. She met her three friends at the restaurant at 1 PM. They were already sitting at the table. Kimberly came up and surprised the girls as they were busy talking at the table. At this point one of the girls noticed Kimberly's blouse creeping up above her waistband, exposing the full roll of flesh peeking over the top. As Kimberly hurriedly pulled the blouse down the friend blurted out, "Oh my look at you girl...you're getting fat too!" 

Kimberly quickly noticed that the other three girls also indeed did all seem plumper --- one definitely weighed more than she did, but she had always been chunky. They gave each other hugs and ordered their meal. Kimberly had a buffalo steak burrito with black beans and a vegetable shiskabob on a skewer. It was rated on the menu as 780 calories, but she didn't bother to note it. As the discussion progressed it became apparent that her three friends were not upset about their weight and that was reassuring to Kimberly, who by now had lost all interest in diets and gym workouts. 

This was just as well, for the new year started quickly with Kimberly being given responsibility for overseeing four other employees. In March she was given six weeks to prepare for a multiweek business travel assignment in May culminating with a seminar in St. Louis. The girls at the office had taken to bringing treats to relieve the stress. Kimberly, now aware of Marc's relaxed attitude towards her weight, felt little reason to abstain from sharing in the freely available pastries, take out food. and occasional sweets. After a few months her clothes again began to feel a little tight. So, a few days before she was to go on the trip Kimberly decided she wanted to look spiffy while at the corporate office, so she went out and bought a few new outfits. 

While at the store the sales girl that always serviced her commented, "Wow! At the pace you are going, we won't be seeing you at our store any more. Looks like you will be graduating soon to our store downtown." 

Kimberly asked her what she meant by that? The sales girl came back, "Well, you know. Only our downtown store handles the plus sizes". Kimberly just stood there speechless. The sales girl, now a bit uncomfortable, tried to make up for her comment and said, "Oh don't worry, they have all sorts of great selections for the fuller figures." 

"What is this?," Kimberly fumed as she left the mall store and began driving home. "How dare she say that to me. I am not that big". Kimberly slowed the car and looked down towards her waist and her tummy that was now protruding out far enough that it pressed against the steering wheel. She was amazed that it was sticking out that far. She felt it again and saw how soft it now was and then felt hunger come over her. On impulse she decided to drive through to get a Big Mac and some fries. As she ordered she thought, "Oh, really smart...a Big Mac to fill my growing belly." 

Kimberly arrived home before Marc and decided it was time to get on the scale once again. She got near the scale and looked at her tummy and said, "Well, no more than 150 pounds I bet...at the very most". On the scale she climbed and the needled bounced high at first and then low and came to a rest at a startling 163 pounds. 

"What!", Kimberly thought, "Something must be wrong with this scale --- it can't be on zero". 
Kimberly checked the scale and repositioned it. Got back on and this time she felt better as it now only said 159 pounds. Kimberly contemplated what had happened....16 pounds since the first of the year and 28 in the year before that, for a total gain of 44 pounds since getting married 18 months earlier. 

"Well," she thought, "I am not telling anyone about this as I will be losing at least some of it after I come back from the business trip". 

And with that she headed off happily in her new well-fitting suits.

No one mentioned her weight during the first two weeks of the trip and she felt only a few people gave her that odd look that heavier people sometimes attract in public. But on the last Sunday before heading for St. Louis Kimberly was relaxing at poolside where snacks and soft drinks were provided free of charge, when a moderately large woman, somewhat older than Kimberly, came by with her husband and said, "Kim,. Kim, is that you?" 

Kimberly, lying on the sun chair, looked up and said yes. 

The woman then said, "Oh, it is you. I saw you yesterday, but I told my husband that it can't be you because Kimberly doesn't have a fat belly on her....guess I was wrong". 

Kimberly kind of laughed and said, "Well, its me". 

The lady then said, "Its sure good to see you. Remember me, I am Jean, the one who used to babysit you when you were a child. 

Kimberly acknowledged that she remembered but had been fishing for the name. She knew that Jean had known her as a fat child, and also knew how she had struggled to lose weight. Deep inside twinges of guilt pecked away at her conscience. 

Kimberly then asked Jean her how she was and what was new in her life. Jean replied she was doing great and that her and her hubby had moved to LA. Then, after her husband had gone inside to watch a ball game, the woman said to Deb, "Well, I can see what you have been doing the last few years ..... you had slimmed down so much but looks like you've rediscovered food. I bet you have put on a good 50 pounds." 

Kimberly grimaced inside, but just put on a happy face. The woman changed the subject and the two conversed for several hours while they both snacked on the free cheese, chips, nets and soft drinks provided by the hotel. When the woman got up to leave she gave Kimberly a hug and said, "Sweetie, please take care of yourself! You're fat and getting fatter...you're a married woman now, not a child. Dan's not happy with me being heavy and Marc is going to feel the same way if you don't watch it." 

This judgmental crack depressed Kimberly and she spent the next two days of the seminar the next week in her room, leaving only for the sessions and to get breakfast. She knew she had been getting fatter, but had felt fine. Marc seemed happy as well. She resented the crack and indulged herself with room service, television, and a computer hookup to an online service. That was where she first came across the size acceptance chat room. 

At first it seemed weird --- people discussing their weight and being comfortable with it. She learned over the next few days that some men actually prefer heavier girls but feel socially pressured to deny their preferences. She also learned that having lost weight it was quite common to regain it absent strenuous efforts. 

"That," she thought, "is me. Fat child, lose weight to please society, relax, and get fat again without really caring about it. But I can do without the remarks by well meaning persons who don't understand. But .... could Marc actually prefer me large?" 

This question weighed on Kimberly during the first week home. She only had time to be a homebody and catch up at work. Then Marc came home with the exciting news that they were both going to get away for a week in the mountains. It would include the opportunity to go skiing, one of Kimberly's delights from past years. Kimberly prepped all week for the trip getting things in order at work and shopping for new ski outfits as she knew nothing from past years would fit.


----------



## Observer (Jan 18, 2006)

Marc and Kimberly arrived late in the evening at the mountain resort lodge and got a good night sleep so they would be on the slopes first thing in the morning the next day. The day was perfect for skiing and Marc pushed hard to get in as many runs throughout the morning, something Kimberly and he always did every time they skied with the group in the past. 

By 11 AM Kimberly tired of the strenuous activity and said she would let everyone go on without her as she should go take a break in the lodge. Marc decided to join her and the couple spent the rest of the day in the safety and comfort of the lodge enjoying the abundant food of the buffet, the games and the spectacular views. It seemed to her that he enjoyed the relaxation as much as he did the slopes ---even more. 

Day two saw another early start, and again she was tired after four hours. Marc again joined her and they relaxed; the pattern was repeated on day three. Late in the afternoon of the third day she called the office to check in --- then had to wait near a pay phone for a call back. While waiting for the call she could hear two of the girls from the morning ski group coming down the hall. They stopped just around the corner from the payphone by the newspaper rack, where Kimberly could now make out what they were chatting about --- her. 

She heard the first girl say, "I estimate we will only see her out on the slopes one more time the rest of the week." The second girl replied, I am betting we do not see her out there at all the rest of the week. Did you see her out there two mornings ago? She looked like the Abdominal Snowman out there." 

"Yes, agreed the first. "It is amazing how marriage can turn someone into a Lane Bryant customer over night. We'd better hurry and get to the buffet before Kimberly gets there."

The next morning Kimberly made sure she was out on the slopes with everyone else, first thing. She stayed with the group until lunchtime, where she announced she was just too pooped and would rest up in the lodge for the afternoon. 

One of the other girls then said, "Yeah, I am going to join Kim as well. The extra twenty pounds I am still carrying from having the baby two months ago has got me pooped as well. I guess us fatties will just sit the afternoon out." And she poked Kimberly in her belly and said, "Lets go eat! " 

Marc and the girl's husband joined them at the buffet, then wandered off while the two plump wives talked. "Being heavier takes it toll on some things," said the girl, whose name was Carol, "but it also has its advantages --- especially if your husband likes a woman with some meat on her bones." 

"What do you mean?" asked Kimberly. 

"Matt has always wanted me to be plumper --- and now that I've had the baby he has been treating me like a queen in the hopes that I won't lose. Frankly I've been enjoying it." 

"You mean you aren't intending to lose the weight you gained?" 

"As if I could by trying! Doing that requires more sacrifice for most people than its worth --- if you're naturally heavier, then its best to just be that way." 

The conversation made her decide that she had to have a frank talk with Mark. All the remarks told Kimberly he had to realize she was getting noticeably heavier and she really needed to know how he felt about her size. So that evening she confronted him. 


"Marc, I know you love me and seem willing to accept anything within reason. But you need to know that I am heavy enough now that some people make remarks about me --- yet I have also found out that some men prefer heavier women. Honestly, what do you think of me really? Do I need to exercise more, eat less, and lose weight --- or at least not gain any more? Or what?" 

"Or what?" he replied, "Have you discovered that you enjoy the heavy life despite the criticism and just want to be reassured that I also like you that way? That's what I am hearing." 

"You mean you think I am asking you for permission to be fat?" 

"Not permission --- but freedom to recognize what you have innately been all along. Can I be completely honest?" 

"Go ahead. I'm ready." 

"You are correct in your feelings. I care about you and will love you at whatever weight you decide makes you happy. We have a relationship that is based on class, interests, shared beliefs and goals in a score of ways --- size is just part of the mix. But, when we were in college the fact of your having lost weight as a teenager was something you were very open about. You told everyone how hard you had to exercise to keep your figure --- and how much you hated doing it. 

"I am one who, given a choice, likes chunkier women if all other things are equal. My Mom's bigger and my Dad loves it. I wished there in college that I had known you before you lost weight, for on my watch you would never have had to be put through that torture. You may note that no one in my family has criticized you for being too heavy." 

"True," recalled Kimberly, "Your mom used to call me a skinny thing and threaten to fatten me up." 

"And you never really objected. Which made me think that perhaps someday you might feel free to let your body follow its natural tendencies rather than your Mother's nagging, which is what you were then doing." 

"And you like the changes now?" 

"I love it." 

"Even if I can't keep up on ski slopes?" 

"You do well enough --- think of all the fine food those addicted to athletics miss out on. There is a balance somewhere, I am sure." 

"So how plump would you like to see me?" 

"Oh, somewhere over 200 maybe - or a little more. Why don't you decide what you are happy with rather than asking me to set limits." 

"Well, I could exercise more and be in better condition." 

"That is always good for anyone, regardless of their weight --- maybe even more important for larger people I would think." 

"So you would help me exercise if I asked you --- especially if weight loss was not the goal?" 

"I think it would be an ideal balance." 

The ski week ended and Kimberly and Marc arrived home safely with no broken bones. Marc was exhilarated by the trip as he had skied it all week just like he and Kimberly had done in prior years. Both he and Kimberly were also relaxed that they had cleared the air on the weight issue. 

Well, Monday was back to work and of course that meant Kimberly had to spend the next several days getting caught up. But there was a new attitude of confidence about her which was noticeable to her coworkers. 

Over the next several months Kimberly parked her car several blocks from work just to make herself walk. Marc made a point of planning activities, even leisurely hikes, that required walking on the weekends. And the two young people formed a habit of walking a mile or two each evening. Kimberly noted that she was quickly building up stamina and energy just by the effort --- even though the scales continued to inch slowly upward. 

It was getting towards their second anniversary when Kimberly and Marc again went up to her Mom's home where her critical Aunt was visiting as well. Upon Kimberly stepping through the front door of her Mom's home, her Aunt blurted out, "Kim, Kim, look at you! You are so fat! What's happening to you?" 

Deb looked at her with serene confidence and said simply, "Oh, just putting on some beautiful honeymoon rolls for my loving hubby"! And Marc put his arm around her and beamed. 

Later on that evening Kimberly got curious about her actual weight. She had tried to find out a few months earlier, after returning from her trip, but their one scale had not been where she expected. So on she used her Mom's medical slide scale. She kept moving the slide weight up and up, past 175 pounds and then past 180 pounds, coming to a balanced rest at 188 plump pounds. 

"Two years ago," she thought, "I would have died to see this. But, now, seventy three pounds in 24 months it doesn't seem so much." And she smiled. 

By their third wedding anniversary Kimberly was a comfortable bride of 211 pounds and was developing added girth from a fresh pregnancy. She and Marc went back to the same resort they shared their honeymoon at in the Pacific Islands as an anniversary gift to themselves. With her retiring from her career to take care of the baby they both felt it would be many years before they would have her time or money to do it again. 

During the visit, out under the southern hemisphere's warm January sun, Mark gazed contentedly at his wife's love handles, soft features, and abundant honeymoon rolls. Both he and Kimberly were content.


----------



## TheOwl (Jan 21, 2006)

Well I did put it in my top five weight gain stories and reading it again now I have certainly not changed my mind. I particularly enjoy the fact it seems so natural in the story that they put on weight. It is just through the every day events that occur during early married life tha they put on weight and it just does not seem forced into the story, which it is so often hard to avoid in similar stories.

Thanks again

TheOwl


----------

